# 445 lost power



## doubled4autos (Oct 3, 2020)

I have a John Deere 445 V twin 22 hp fuel injected engine. While mowing the lawn yesterday, It shut off just like I had turned off the ignition. I tried to restart, but no power to the dash lights, or ignition. I checked the battery (fully charged) and cables. What would cause the loss of power?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like either a safety switch is failing to close or one of your electrical or ground connections have come loose.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Two things that could produce your symptoms:

1. Put a voltmeter on the battery terminals. Should read about 12.5 V. With meter connected to the battery, sit in the seat and turn the keyswitch to the crank position. If the battery voltage drops to 0V, your battery is bad.

2. Your tractor may have a fusible link installed to protect the entire electrical system. If so, check that it isn't burned out.


----------



## doubled4autos (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks for the response. It was a 15amp fuse located on the top of the circuit board. Had one on hand and replaced it. Good to go!


----------

